# South Korea's FFX Frigates



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2009)

Yet another reason for the PRC and the DPRK to take pause?



> *FFX: Korea’s New Frigates*
> 08-Jan-2009 14:26 EST
> 
> South Korea currently owns some of the world’s best and most advanced shipyards. The civilian strength is beginning to create military leverage, and *recent years have seen the ROK take several steps toward fielding a true open-ocean, blue water navy. Their new KDX-II destroyers, KDX-III AEGIS destroyers, LPX amphibious assault ships, and KSS-I/KSS-II (U209/U214) submarines will give the nation growing clout on the international stage, but what about the home front? North Korea’s submarines continue to insert commandos in South Korean territory, its gunboats have launched surprise attacks on the ROK Navy twice in the last decade, and fishing rights have become a contentious issue with China and led to the murder of a Coast Guard official.*
> ...


----------

